# Elroy is not feeling well



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no. I hope it's just a quick stomach bug.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Stomach wowes...

Would a probiotic be helpful to have on hand?

Btw this is the one that 4/6 poodle parents use here. I asked. It's really good for stiffining up loose poopies, like it works in 18 hours after the first meal. $1 per serving but it's a 5 star product.


----------



## Poodleloverco (6 mo ago)

Thoughts, prayers and crossed paws for your sweetheart!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Poor Elroy. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. In the meantime he’s a baby all over again 💛


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hoping it passes soon


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Fingers crossed that he feels better soon. The arched back stance is typical of abdominal pain, so I wonder if he might have pancreatitis? You might want to at least call your local emergency clinic to see if they can offer suggestions on what to do.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Will keep you both in my thoughts, sending healing ones your way. 

Is he sensitive if you try to massage his back? The arching could suggest a bit of an injury although the grass suggests GI.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Hoping Elroy begins to feel better soon.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Well, just keep your eye on him. Rhonda and I will say a little prayer for him.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Elroy, I hope he’s feeling back to normal quickly.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Oh, no! Poor Elroy!!!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh no. Get well soon, Elroy. Prayers your way


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Sending hugs and pats and get well wishes for Elroy. Hoping he feels better soon. Mine always start grass nibbling when their tummies aren’t right. I keep a little GI bland food on hand and feed small amounts when they are ready.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping he feels better soon. When did he last poop? Could it be constipation?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poor Elroy.  Thinking of you both and hoping for a happy update.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

My heart sank when I read this - Happy too. Is a visit to the vet in order?


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Get well soon,Elroy


----------



## Jh poodle joy (7 mo ago)

Sendings hugs.......it's hard to see our dogs under the weather


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

It's still the middle of bedtime (6am now) and I'm happy to report that Elroy seems to be much better. He's moving around (seemingly comfortably) to his normal various sleeping spots. He just got up on top of his crate looked out the window a bit, and laid down and went to sleep. Hopefully whatever it was has passed. We'll see in a couple of hours when it's time to get up and about.
Thank you everyone for all the well wishes! Next update in a couple of hours 🙏.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Hoping a good rest did the trick!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Stomach wowes...
> 
> Would a probiotic be helpful to have on hand?
> 
> ...


Good suggestion. Hopefully he'll be eating again. He wasn't even taking treats last night.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> Fingers crossed that he feels better soon. The arched back stance is typical of abdominal pain, so I wonder if he might have pancreatitis? You might want to at least call your local emergency clinic to see if they can offer suggestions on what to do.


He didn't seem uncomfortable with me palpating his abdomen, although I agree it seems GI related. The stance he had last night suggested to me he was going to vomit, but he never did. He didn't even wretch at all.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I read your post at midnight, right after Phoebe tossed her cookies. She got caught counter surfing and apparently my cooking was a little too rich for her stomach. She's back to normal now. I hope Elroy's issue was as simple to fix as hers was.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Just reading this thread now. Poor Elroy. 
Hope that he’s back to his happy Elroy self when he wakes up this morning.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Will keep you both in my thoughts, sending healing ones your way.
> 
> Is he sensitive if you try to massage his back? The arching could suggest a bit of an injury although the grass suggests GI.


No. Not sensitive enough for me to see any reaction from him. Although last night when he was feeling ill, he kind of limped with his right rear leg. I examined his leg and foot and no injuries or sensitivities. Think about it this morning, I'm thinking he was keeping some weight off his abdomen by limping. This morning he's acting normal so far. Stretching. Cleaning himself. Offering play and playing. 🙂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

fjm said:


> Hoping he feels better soon. When did he last poop? Could it be constipation?


He pooped twice yesterday. One really good size one, the 2nd one not so big. Pretty normal I think. I don't think he's constipated.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> My heart sank when I read this - Happy too. Is a visit to the vet in order?
> View attachment 497791


I was worried he might need to go to the vet. I kept an eye on him through the night. This morning he's much better so far.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I was worried he might need to go to the vet. I kept an eye on him through the night. This morning he's much better so far.


Good to hear. The symptoms you described sounded scary.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

When I read your description yesterday, the first thing I thought was GI upset as well. I'm glad to hear that whatever it was, it passed (so to speak) quickly and easily, These things happen, and often we never learn the cause. My general rule is to wait 24 hours unless there's a more serious symptom (vomiting, diarrhea, pacing). Keeping some OTC drugs on hand like pepcid/famotidine (there was a recent thread) can help. I often try massaging Mia's tummy and sides, under the assumption that if she lets me do this, it's probably helping/helping her feel better. If she moves away, that's ok, too.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He seems pretty much back to normal. He's asking to go out just like he always does (with a stuffed animal).








Here he goes! Hopefully whatever it was is done and over with. 








Elroy goes out







youtube.com




Thanks for all the PF love❤😘!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Sending prayers hope he gets back to normal soon. I think there is a bug going around weather has been doing some crazy stuff here. Going from cold to hot to cold large temperature swings. Dewy didn't feel good yesterday 🤕. He was acting much the same way as you described Elroy's behavior. Except he also had 2x loose stools. Today though he's back to himself no more runny poos. Nothing in his diet had changed belly was not bloated or hard. So all I can chalk it up to is a 24 hr bug makin rounds.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> He seems pretty much back to normal. He's asking to go out just like he always does (with a stuffed animal).
> View attachment 497793
> 
> Here he goes! Hopefully whatever it was is done and over with.
> ...


He’s so cute! It sure is scary when they’re sick.


----------



## CNYspoo (Sep 22, 2021)

Dear Elroy, 
I'm glad you're feeling better. I had a similar episode last week and was off my food for a couple of days. I've been concerned about you.
All the best,
Your half bro Watson


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Poor Elroy! I'm glad to see he's up and about and asking to go out. Hopefully, he will continue to feel better as the day progresses. That video is precious. Prayers that today is a better day.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I hope it was just a passing GI bug and that dear Elroy will continue to improve. It is so frustrating when our very expressive poodles express that they're not feeling well. I second the recommendation of a probiotic. We feed "Good Guts" with Topper's breakfast every day, and he has few GI issues.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

CNYspoo said:


> Dear Elroy,
> I'm glad you're feeling better. I had a similar episode last week and was off my food for a couple of days. I've been concerned about you.
> All the best,
> Your half bro Watson
> View attachment 497798


Thanks brother Watson! It only felt funny for around bedtime. By the time I got up, I was feeling fine!
Your pal Elroy 🐾


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

So glad to see Elroy is back to being himself! I love that he surveys his domain when he goes out. Jasper does the same, he will sit and look around before he goes off the porch.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Elroy looks none the worse for the wear. Good news!


----------



## Rian (Sep 17, 2021)

So happy to see him playful and feeling better! Poor boy. Hugs!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Glad to see You're your good old self


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

CNYspoo said:


> Dear Elroy,
> I'm glad you're feeling better. I had a similar episode last week and was off my food for a couple of days. I've been concerned about you.
> All the best,
> Your half bro Watson
> View attachment 497798


Are they really half brothers?


----------



## CNYspoo (Sep 22, 2021)

Audi said:


> Are they really half brothers?


Yes. Same sire. 😊


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hooray to better!🎉


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So glad to read this happy ending!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy says Yeay!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Just seeing this now- glad to hear everything is back to normal!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Yay for Elroy and you! 

My BFF's pap had an acute pancreatitis episode today, apropos of nothing obvious. Hugo has a seizure disorder so vomiting means his meds aren't on board (he pukes them out). He's had several seizures since the pancreatitis started and getting the meds to stay down is a challenge, even with a Cerenia shot. 

I'm beginning to think there's a bug out there that's making our doggos sick.

Happy to hear that Elroy has turned the corner. 

Worried about my BFF's pap.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Glad to hear that Elroy is feeling better.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I missed all the worry, having been behind in reading PF, and am super glad to know that Elroy is ok! Hugo and I send hugs and sighs of relief!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear he is feeling better. We have battled several digestive bugs this year - not fun.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Missed this, sorry to hear Elroy was feeling poorly but I am happy to see he is back to himself. Glad it all worked out. These guys can keep us hopping.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Missed your initial post. So glad he’s feeling better now 🙂


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I’m glad you’re better, Elroy. My tummy hurts too. Last weekend some of the Humans also had yucky tummies. No fun. 
your sad friend,
Scribble.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Small world Elroy found his half brother on the poodle forum. Our dog Dewy found a great uncle named Ritter. Though not sure how many greats. Whenever I see Cowpony post a picture of Ritter I have to take a second look. Always gets me I think what is Dewy doing at Cowponys place. 😅


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

CNYspoo said:


> Yes. Same sire. 😊


That is pretty cool.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad he’s feeling better. A t. of pumpkin has helped with constipation. Standing all night, some years ago, I diagnosed Buck needed his anal glands expressed. Done, literally before his vet was officially open for the day. ( I need a professional for everything!). Also use a T. of cottage cheese, to get him back to normal.


----------



## Thimble (Jan 21, 2015)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy started acting funny around an hour ago (8pm local time). He's not himself. He's just standing with his feet closer together than a stack would have them. He doesn't move from this position unless I coax him to move. We went for a little walk. He was OK with it, but again, slow, and not being his bouncy self. When he's standing still, he seems to be arching his back a bit, and he's hanging his head lower than normal. He's not bouncy or excited /excitable at all. His stomach/belly isn't bloated (IMO) or hard. He didn't eat anything unusual today, unless he caught something in the backyard that I don't know about (highly unlikely as he's not out for long without me). The last thing he ate was a morsel of frozen boneless beef, about an ounce or so. He's been getting these occasionally, twice a week maybe. Earlier today I noticed him eating a little grass, not normal for him. During our walk I little while ago, he was eating more grass. I think he has a belly ache or something of the likes. Now he's laying down sleeping in his crate. He wanted to go outside again, but I don't want him to be out because I can't keep an eye on him.
> Please send some good will his way. I'll keep you updated on his progress.
> View attachment 497782
> 
> View attachment 497781


I wonder if some plain yogurt couple tbsp. Over some dry puppy food of whatever you're feeding him would help.. ♡ hugs beautiful poodle baby ♡♡♡


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy has never eaten any plain yogurt. I've offered it many times and he turns nose up. 
He's feeling better now. Thanks!


----------

